# Treating Swarm Trap Comb with Bt



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Planning on putting out 5 swarm traps on weekend of Feb. 18. I have some drawn comb that has never been treated with Bt. I wanted to bait the trap with the drawn comb and some SC. Should I treat the comb with Bt before setting out the traps? Will freshly Bt-treated comb serve to detract the feral swarms? Will it harm the bees if they occupy within a few weeks or days of treatment? 

Thanks.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

yes, treat the comb before. a light misting is all you need. let the comb dry good before putting it in the trap to prevent molding. there should be no problem with detracting the swarms or harming the bees.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks squarepeg. You going to Clanton next weekend for the symposium?


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

This stuff, right?


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

yes


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

psm1212 said:


> Thanks squarepeg. You going to Clanton next weekend for the symposium?


no problem, good luck with your trapping and please keep us posted if you catch any. i like to track the swarm reports from down south as the progress up this way as it gives me a heads up.

won't be able to make the meeting, but it ought to be a good one.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

agree with davpress, bt aizawai is the right one.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

All good advice, but a side note. I researched for any bad side effects of BT and found few, none serious. I purchased the same bag of xentari shown. After being hospitalized twice for very bad shingles I finally traced it back to xentari, just wanted beeks that use this to have this information in case they too developed shingles.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

stan.vick said:


> just wanted beeks that use this to have this information in case they too developed shingles.


Beekeepers get the hives; roofers get the shingles.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

that's a new one to me stan. i did a little searching and couldn't find anything about that. how did you trace your shingles outbreaks to xentari?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Riverderwent said:


> Beekeepers get the hives; roofers get the shingles.


 And astronauts get missile toe :lpf:


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

squarepeg said:


> that's a new one to me stan. i did a little searching and couldn't find anything about that. how did you trace your shingles outbreaks to xentari?


I had used Xentari hours before both outbreaks, later I took a small droplet from the mixed solution and applied to my skin and had a reaction within minutes. Also I am sure I had the hives and not shingles, I misspoke.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

that makes a lot more sense, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

How much Bt do you put in a one quart spray bottle? Is the amount critical?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i've been using 1/2 teaspoon per quart. i'm not sure how critical it is. be sure and let the frames dry good before putting them in the box or you might get some mold.


----------



## grizz747 (Sep 17, 2015)

Can I substitute Thuricide ?


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

remember this stuff is BTa. BT may kill your bees. Xantari is what i use.


psm1212 said:


> View attachment 30361
> 
> 
> This stuff, right?


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

BTa is a bacillus, while shingles is I think vairicella zoster. a virus....you might trace it back to your shingles episode but I think it is unrelated, anectodal and an unfortunate coincidence.One has to be careful to make unsubstantiated medical claims that may discourage people from treating their bee hives to protect against wax moths and create lore. The best thing humans can do about varicella is to get your shingles vaccine.


stan.vick said:


> All good advice, but a side note. I researched for any bad side effects of BT and found few, none serious. I purchased the same bag of xentari shown. After being hospitalized twice for very bad shingles I finally traced it back to xentari, just wanted beeks that use this to have this information in case they too developed shingles.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

i spoke to the manufacterer a few years ago about dosage and they said to use the dosage on the label. they would not speak to me about treating wax moth because it is not labeled that way for wax moth. until the certification label expired for wax moth, BTa was used for wax moth. it is just very expensive to re-certify the product for this use. seach this forum for my posts on this matter.....and the dosage...i forget now......the water is just the vehicla.....a few tblns per gallon....i forget sorry. just a fine misting on the frames....bees dont care.


squarepeg said:


> i've been using 1/2 teaspoon per quart. i'm not sure how critical it is. be sure and let the frames dry good before putting them in the box or you might get some mold.


----------

